# Horncliff - storm damaged 200 miles west of Scilly Isles



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

MASTER SERIOUSLY INJURED AFTER REFRIGERATED VESSEL HORNCLIFF LOSES 60 CONTAINERS OVERBOARD IN BAD WEATHER

Initial details are *here*.

Pirate


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

chopper refuelling in cork..... 

She a reefer, picture at : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48760

chopper passed overhead here so think she on route.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Source RTE
Ships damaged during severe storms
Friday, 1 February 2008 20:29 
A large cargo vessel has been hit by a giant wave 140 miles off the Cork coast and has lost about 60 containers into the sea. 

The captain of the Liberian-registered vessel has been seriously injured. An operation to airlift him and two injured crew to hospital in Cork is underway. 

An RAF Sea King helicopter based at Chivenor in the UK has refueled at Cork airport and is on its way to the stricken vessel southwest of Mizen Head in Cork.

The captain of the Horn Cliff, a cargo ship carrying bananas and other fruit from the Caribbean, encountered a force 10 storm off the Isles of Scilly.

Falmouth Coast Guard said the vessel has suffered some damage and is listing slightly but there is no danger of it sinking.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Rescue for injured ship's captain (BBC News)*

Cornish coastguards are co-ordinating the rescue of a cargo ship's captain who is seriously injured in force 10 gales.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

All so air lifting 6 passengers off same ship.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

well my thoughts are with the rescuers and the passengers and crew of the cargo ship, hope the captain is going to be ok and is safely removed from the ship. I pray for everyone to get back safely

Fay


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

The RAF has had to abandon an attempt to rescue the injured crew of a cargo ship.

The captain of the Horn Cliff is believed to have suffered spinal injuries and internal bleeding when he encountered a force-10 gale 200 miles off the Scilly Isles. Other crew members were also injured.

The RAF had dispatched a rescue helicopter and Nimrod plane in the hope the crew could be taken off the ship this evening.

However, bad weather stopped the rescue operation.

The ship, which is taking on water, will now have to limp on to Cork.

RAF squadron leader Barry Neilson told Sky News the ship was unlikely to reach port before midday Saturday - but a rescue operation may be launched in the morning if the weather improves.

Source: Sky news


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Latest on ITV news at 23:00 on 1 Feb is that the conditions are still too bad to attempt to take the injured man off and that he is safer where he is.

Brian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

May the good luck that saved the Riverdance crew and passengers prevail and save these people also. Anyone who sails the seas as a professional deserves the gratitude of us all.

Chris.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Santos said:


> May the good luck that saved the Riverdance crew and passengers prevail and save these people also. Anyone who sails the seas as a professional deserves the gratitude of us all.
> 
> Chris.


Indeed Chris. 

It sounds like the captain is quite seriously injured so let's hope the winds abate soon. There was no indication of the type of his injuries but I presume he has been thrown around and has broken bones or worse.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=183877#post183877


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

bit of recording on http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1303546,00.html


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Horncliff now heading East*

At 0845 Horncliff was emerging from the eastern end of the Traffic Seperation Scheme south of the Scillies, bound for Falmouth at 14 knots.

Wind at Seven Stones is SW Force 4. 

Pirate


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Casevac completed*

Master plus two other injured crewmen plus 6 passengers successfully taken off by helicopter from Royal Naval Air Station Culdrose this morning (BBC Radio news, 10 am)

Pirate


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Seven rescued from cargo ship
Saturday, 2 February 2008 10:36 
Seven people have been taken off the cargo ship the Horn Cliff by helicopter this morning. This includes the injured captain and six passengers.

The captain has spinal injuries, one passenger has minor head injuries and another passenger has a suspected broken clavicle.

The injured are being taken to the Royal Cornwall hospital.

A second RAF helicopter joined the rescue mission this morning and arrived at the scene at first light. 

The ship will be escorted to Falmouth by a coastguard vessel with its crew and passengers on board. 

The first RAF helicopter crew is now returning to base in Devon. They spent the night at Cork airport after their rescue attempt failed last night due to extreme weather.


The ship got into difficulties off the south-west coast yesterday.

The captain of the Horn Cliff and two passengers were injured when a large wave struck the vessel.

The ship's captain is believed to have spinal injuries and attempts to airlift him to shore last night had to be abandoned due to bad weather conditions.

Two passengers were also injured when the ship was struck by a huge wave yesterday afternoon.

One has sustained head injuries and the other is believed to have a broken arm.

There are 31 passengers and crew on board in total.

The vessel was carrying around 130 containers filled with fruit from the Caribbean to Dover, and is thought to have lost at least 60 of them overboard.

The vessel had been expected to dock at Cork harbour today but is going to the UK instead.


----------



## supertwo (Jan 31, 2008)

A big well done to the heroic aircrew for their efforts


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

supertwo said:


> A big well done to the heroic aircrew for their efforts


Yet again fair do's to them, mighty men and women


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I second that. A big well done to all concerned


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Latest AIS of her, tug accompanying her


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

She inside Falmouth, tired men and women no doubt and glad to see Falmouth
Another successful outcome.(Thumb)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ship ordeal for honeymoon couple (BBC News)*

A newly-wed couple are among those lifted to safety after a ship was hit by a giant wave off the Isles of Scilly.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7224766.stm



> Hole found in storm ship's side ( BBC )
> Surveyors examining a refrigerated cargo ship which was battered by a storm off Cornwall have found an 18ins (0.46m) hole in her side


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Horncliff - merged thread*

Surveyors examining the cargo ship Horncliff, which got into difficulty off Cornwall, find a hole in her side.

More from BBC News...


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope the injured crew members recover ok.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Insurers inspect holed cargo ship (BBC News)*

Underwriters are due to start assessing a container vessel damaged in a storm about 200 miles west of Scilly.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SSimon (Feb 1, 2008)

*Annoying*

Am I the only one who finds it annoying when the BBC reports that there were 31 PASSENGERS on this ship?
What they meant, I suppose is PEOPLE. 
I think the BBC should be better informed than they appear to be.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

SSimon said:


> Am I the only one who finds it annoying when the BBC reports that there were 31 PASSENGERS on this ship?
> What they meant, I suppose is PEOPLE.
> I think the BBC should be better informed than they appear to be.


I totally agree, but at least they have not (so far) called it a tanker (Jester)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

According to BBC Southwest TV this evening they were hoping to get her alongside today to start unloading the damaged containers but she is too deep in the water so pumps are being put onboard. Attempts will then be made to bring her alongside tomorrow to off-load so that she can then continue on her journey in a few days time.
The good news is that all injured have been discharged from Hospital and the Master's injuries were not as serious as were first thought.
Peter4447


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

SSimon said:


> Am I the only one who finds it annoying when the BBC reports that there were 31 PASSENGERS on this ship?
> What they meant, I suppose is PEOPLE.
> I think the BBC should be better informed than they appear to be.


If it's any consolation, it's not only the BBC that get it wrong. It seems to be all media, TV, radio & newspapers - they're all shocking, world wide. Their credo seems to be 'near enough is good enough' or 'why spoil a good story for the want of the truth'!

That's great news about the Master's injuries Peter - hope it's true!!


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

> Master's injuries were not as serious as were first thought.
> Peter4447


Good!

I did my back in once (gliding accident) ended up in hospital I remember the consultant saying "This isn't serious - just painful" ....no kidding !!


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Damaged cargo ship back in port (BBC News)*

Cranes are being used to remove containers of fruit from a cargo ship damaged in a storm off the Isles of Scilly.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SSimon (Feb 1, 2008)

Tonga said:


> I totally agree, but at least they have not (so far) called it a tanker (Jester)


We should be grateful for that small mercy? Somehow, I am not. The BBC, at least, should get it right.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

When the Pasha Bulker was ashore off Newcastle NSW last year she was every vessel other than a bulk carrier for a while.
After a couple of days they did finally get it right.........strangest looking container vessel I ever did see.


----------

